# text einstanzen



## flashmaus (16. Januar 2004)

hallo
ich möchte einen text in einen hintergrund so einstanzen, dass der eindruck entsteht der untergrund sei durch die textform eingedrückt so als ob man den text in den hintergrund einmeisselt
danke


----------



## Philip Kurz (16. Januar 2004)

Wenn es mehr wie eine Gravur aussehen soll kannst du es mit dem Stil "Schatten nach innen" probieren.
Oder sollten die Kanten eher abgerundet sein ?


----------



## flashmaus (16. Januar 2004)

hallo,
danke erstmal.
ich schick dir mal den hintergrund. darein soll es nun gestanzt werden. mit  abgeflachte kante oder schein nach innen sieht es einfach nicht so aus, als ob es wirklich eingestanzt wäre.


----------



## Philip Kurz (16. Januar 2004)

Spricht dich denn das Beispiel an ? Das wäre dann mit "Schatten nach innen" und nicht mit "Schein nach innen".
Ansonsten halte ich mal nach einer anderen Methode Ausschau


----------



## Mythos007 (16. Januar 2004)

*What about this?*

Eine "Tonwertkorrektureinstellungsebene" mit den "Ebeneffekten" "Schatten
nach innen" und "Abgeflachte Kanten&Relief" die auf die "Ebenenmaske"
angewandt worden sind. - mfg Mythos007


----------



## flashmaus (16. Januar 2004)

hallo,
habs auch schon probiert mit filter - rendering - beleuchtungseffekte.
aber irgendwie sieht das bei mir nicht nach "eingestanzt" aus

danke Mythos007
aber es soll reingemeisselt aussehen und bei dir wie bei mir siehts eher erhaben aus


----------



## Philip Kurz (16. Januar 2004)

Also ich finde Mythos' Version schon recht passend.
Und eigentlich schaut nur deins erhaben aus, sorry. Aber das ist wahrscheinlich  eine Sache der Perspektive


----------



## flashmaus (16. Januar 2004)

danke an alle
so solls aussehen


----------



## Mythos007 (16. Januar 2004)

Und wie hast Du diesen Effekt nun genau erzielt?


----------



## flashmaus (16. Januar 2004)

hallo
hintergrundebene duplizieren + textebene mit dem text erstellen.
text auswählen und auswahl auf hintergrundKopie anwenden + entfernen. ebeneneffekt abgeflachte kanten und relief anwenden.
textebene entfernen und auf hintergrundebene reduzieren.
gruss


----------



## highbiker (25. Januar 2004)

Hi, mein Beitrag passt hier nicht ganz her, aber ich möchte deswegen kein neues Thema beginnen.

Mir gefällt der Hintergrund vom Bild vom 2 Post in diesem Thema. Also so Metalisch. Kann mir wer verraten wie man sowas macht, bzw. wo ich sowas herbekomme?

Vielen Danke! 

Manuel


----------



## Philip Kurz (25. Januar 2004)

Kein Problem  

- Drücke "D" (Standardfarben)
- Wende auf einer neuen Ebene den Filter "Wolken" an
- Nun zu den Störungsfiltern -> "Störung hinzufügen" (Stärke je nach Geschmack, aber 20 dürfte o.k. sein, Monochrom, Gaußsche Normalverteilung)
- Jetzt fehlt nur noch die "Bewegungsunschärfe". Mit der Stärke kannst du variieren.
- Optional könntest du vielleicht noch einmal Scharfzeichnen

Viel Spaß beim experimentieren.


----------

